# What is the difference?



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

If you measured a glock 22 from the back of the grip in a straight line to the trigger would it be the same as a glock 27?

I think it would be the same but I don't have a GLK 22 handy, but I do need info to sway the wife on a new purchase.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

They are identical. I didn't measure, I put mine side by side. G22, G27
If you really seriously need a picture, I could probably manage.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> They are identical. I didn't measure, I put mine side by side. G22, G27
> If you really seriously need a picture, I could probably manage.


No need, I was 99% sure they would be the same but I wanted to make sure before I used it to help finagle myself another glock.

THX


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

within a glock family of calibers they are all the same
only length of barrell and height for differences of clip capacity is what changes

most of the time except like a g36 which is single stack instead of double stack


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

hideit said:


> within a glock family of calibers they are all the same
> only length of barrell and height for differences of clip capacity is what changes
> 
> most of the time except like a g36 which is single stack instead of double stack


Thanks, and I am slowly moving towards an if it ain't glock or a revolver mentality then I don't want to hear it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Lol! Sig!


----------

